# I search annnd



## Hugh G Rection II (Feb 12, 2012)

I no find.

How often do you air up/out?

I usually stay at driving height for the majority of the day and Ill air it out if I know Im parking for a little while.

Just curious what everyone else does :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ same as you but i've got EGO so when i see a ricer I usually dump it to accuair preset 1 to show them how they should roll 

BTW, you no find because they no have related titles...like your here


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

kilimats said:


> when i see a ricer I usually dump it to accuair preset 1 to show them how they should roll


you should be at that height all the time, you just dropping it down to show them " how they should be" really doesnt count as your not there in the first place


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

I air out every time I park. But I really only play with it a lot on occasion or at shows.


----------



## Hugh G Rection II (Feb 12, 2012)

kilimats said:


> ^ same as you but i've got EGO so when i see a ricer I usually dump it to accuair preset 1 to show them how they should roll
> 
> BTW, you no find because they no have related titles...like your here


Mmm yup did that today hahahaha.



eastcoaststeeze said:


> you should be at that height all the time, you just dropping it down to show them " how they should be" really doesnt count as your not there in the first place


HA yea idk driving on MA roads blow... PAT.
This is a new username for me now you gotta guess who it is.



ericshell said:


> I air out every time I park. But I really only play with it a lot on occasion or at shows.


I would air out every time I park but I think I wanna upgrade my compressor first... ERIC.
Ha yup now its a guessing game on who this is.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Hugh G Rection II said:


> I would air out every time I park but I think I wanna upgrade my compressor first... ERIC.
> Ha yup now its a guessing game on who this is.


hahaha that it is! I will figure this out!


----------



## Hugh G Rection II (Feb 12, 2012)

ericshell said:


> hahaha that it is! I will figure this out!


Im not sure but I think I posted on Facebook about taking my old car off the road 

I decided new car = new username... Just cause.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Hugh G Rection II said:


> Im not sure but I think I posted on Facebook about taking my old car off the road
> 
> I decided new car = new username... Just cause.


I tried i give up haha. Everyone I could think of wasn't from mass!


----------



## Hugh G Rection II (Feb 12, 2012)

ericshell said:


> I tried i give up haha. Everyone I could think of wasn't from mass!


Its Matt... Leahey :beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Hugh G Rection II said:


> Its Matt... Leahey :beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wave::wave::wave:


a hah! wait is the air on the jetta or the new car!?


----------



## Hugh G Rection II (Feb 12, 2012)

ericshell said:


> a hah! wait is the air on the jetta or the new car!?


New car! 
Jetta's miles were too high and a friend of mine offered me a deal I couldn't refuse on it so I sold it to his girlfriend and bought something new... and bagged


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Hugh G Rection II said:


> New car!
> Jetta's miles were too high and a friend of mine offered me a deal I couldn't refuse on it so I sold it to his girlfriend and bought something new... and bagged


throw up some photos!!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I stopped at a stop sign the other day.........and aired out.


----------



## Hugh G Rection II (Feb 12, 2012)

ericshell said:


> throw up some photos!!


Hows this for a tease :laugh:




Squirrel Nuts said:


> I stopped at a stop sign the other day.........and aired out.


I just did at a gas station and some dude took pictures with his phone


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> you should be at that height all the time, you just dropping it down to show them " how they should be" really doesnt count as your not there in the first place


cheating is half the fun :beer:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

oh my :thumbup:. dont be a tease!


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I stopped at a stop sign the other day.........and aired out.


:laugh:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I havent aired up since November. I keep it so low I have drive another car around


----------



## Hugh G Rection II (Feb 12, 2012)

kilimats said:


> cheating is half the fun :beer:





ericshell said:


> oh my :thumbup:. dont be a tease!





Zorba2.0 said:


> I havent aired up since November. I keep it so low I have drive another car around


:laugh:

I only ask out of curiosity if there are any long term effects to airing out a couple times a day.
Like.
Get home from work, park, _air it out._
Maybe go at that night, _air it back ou_t when home.
Sleep.
Leave for work in the morning and_ air it out there_
Leave work 8hrs later and do it all over again.

Air-ing it out twice a day? Maybe 3. 
If I drive somewhere like a buddy house and I know I wont be parked long I wont bother.

Just wondering opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Hugh G Rection II said:


> I just did at a gas station and some dude took pictures with his phone


:laugh:

I always air out at gas stations. :heart:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

when i had my gli i aired out pretty much any time i pulled the e-brake. Whether it was parking, or sitting somewhere waiting for someone lol


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Hugh G Rection II said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I only ask out of curiosity if there are any long term effects to airing out a couple times a day.
> Like.


Well in general, thats the point of air. Drive it at ride height, park it aired out. As long as you have quality product, and a good install you should be fine. Hell the city bus i ride every day airs out every stop. Its like 10 times every 25 min.


----------



## Hugh G Rection II (Feb 12, 2012)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I always air out at gas stations. :heart:


And hope some dude is there to take a picture 



no vtec 4me said:


> when i had my gli i aired out pretty much any time i pulled the e-brake. Whether it was parking, or sitting somewhere waiting for someone lol





98DUB said:


> Well in general, thats the point of air. Drive it at ride height, park it aired out. As long as you have quality product, and a good install you should be fine. Hell the city bus i ride every day airs out every stop. Its like 10 times every 25 min.


Yea I have Airlift Slam XL's with Easystreet Digital management. Im upgrading to dual compressors in the new few weeks too!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I stopped at a stop sign the other day.........and aired out.


:thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I stopped at a stop sign the other day.........and aired out.


:facepalm:

:laugh:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I air out every time I get gas. One day there was this dude that just started whooping and hollering real loud, and he also took a picture with his phone


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you guys think it's bad to leave the car aired out for a few days at a time? During the winter I maybe drive my car twice a week for an hour or so.. the rest of the time I leave it aired out in my garage. I've asked this a bunch of times but it's just good to get a big range of people.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ don't see why not, worst thing that could happen is rolled fender for free :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to air out every single time i turned the car off. With e-level it has the auto raise feature which makes it rise to the exact same spot every time so no guessing. If i had a manual or analog setup then i wouldn't air out nearly as much


----------



## Hugh G Rection II (Feb 12, 2012)

kilimats said:


> ^ don't see why not, worst thing that could happen is rolled fender for free :beer:


:laugh:



MechEngg said:


> I used to air out every single time i turned the car off. With e-level it has the auto raise feature which makes it rise to the exact same spot every time so no guessing. If i had a manual or analog setup then i wouldn't air out nearly as much


I have the Autopilot V1 (upgrade to V2 soon ) and mine does the same.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Hugh G Rection II said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Autopilot V1 (upgrade to V2 soon ) and mine does the same.


Then you have no excuse NOT to air out every single time


----------



## Hugh G Rection II (Feb 12, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Then you have no excuse NOT to air out every single time


WELL I dooooo. When I park :thumbup::thumbup:

Or when Im trying to make others jelly


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Hugh G Rection II said:


> WELL I dooooo. When I park :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Or when Im trying to make others jelly


My favorite though is cruising at 10km/h in rush hour with the front all the way down, rear all the way up. Absolute favorite


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> My favorite though is cruising at 10km/h in rush hour with the front all the way down, rear all the way up. Absolute favorite


Never thought about doing that, next time I'm in traffic though :laugh:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

when i had air, usually aired out every time i parked somewhere. gotta look good all the time


----------



## Hugh G Rection II (Feb 12, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> My favorite though is cruising at 10km/h in rush hour with the front all the way down, rear all the way up. Absolute favorite





MoWsE said:


> Never thought about doing that, next time I'm in traffic though :laugh:


Hahahahaha yup definitely doing that next time.



martin13 said:


> when i had air, usually aired out every time i parked somewhere. gotta look good all the time


I live in an area thats populated with poorly built Hondas ad Acuras too so it just gets all sorts of attention.
I was at a meet the other night and some dude was saying his Honda was lower... And I cant even explain how terrible his car looked... And I was laying frame! Im not sure what he was thinking :screwy:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

It doesn't get much lower than the ground.. :laugh:


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

one is aired out for the winter sitting on 4x4 wood blocks in storage the other is the winter daily, havent aired it out in a few weeks. hell its been 2 weeks since i even touched the switches man its nice to finally be leak tight. 

also have no excuse why i dont air it out, with an ob2 pump it fills the tank in no time. i guess im just too lazy since its winter and on with winter wheels, although the winters are on porsche rims so it doesnt really look like winter mode :laugh:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> My favorite though is cruising at 10km/h in rush hour with the front all the way down, rear all the way up. Absolute favorite


I do the opposite. Hahahaha.



Every time I park
Car full of hotties
Pwn ricers
Old people next to me at a stop light


Messing with people is pretty much 80% of the fun.


----------

